# Best Lip Brushes - MAC or Other Brands



## abbyquack (Aug 14, 2009)

I haven't really used much in the way of lip brushes, but am suddenly interested in them, and need some good recs. I notice MAC basically has one style of lip brush, but I also know that some MAs will use other MAC brushes for the lips...can you recommend any good ones?

I am also looking at other brands for a stellar brush.

TIA!


----------



## juicy415 (Aug 14, 2009)

the other time i went to mac and the mua applied lollipop loving with the 231 on me it looked gorgeous peachy pink but when i applied directly from the tube it was sheer


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 14, 2009)

I like to use my cheapy Loew-Cornell #6 Filbert brush for a lip brush, it is the perfect size and stiffness! You can find them at craft stores like Micheals.


----------



## preciouscharm (Aug 15, 2009)

Sally's has a lip brush w/ a cover. It's great!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 15, 2009)

I use the 242....It works great for me....I guess My MA must have used it on me...not sure how I picked that one I have used it for so long


----------



## Candy Christ (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I use the 242....It works great for me....I guess My MA must have used it on me...not sure how I picked that one I have used it for so long_

 
I thought I was the only one who did this. Best lip brush evaaa.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 15, 2009)

^^ I agree!!


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks ladies, you've given me a good start, I will check all those out. I noticed in MAC's fall trend vid that they went as far as using the 224 for lips, which really surprised me! But I think they need to create some different brushes for the lips.


----------



## Zoffe (Aug 16, 2009)

I love the 311. It's so small and makes it super easy to get a precise application 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's been DC'ed though


----------

